# Trail camera bloopers



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

OK -- let's have a fun trail cam discussion today. How 'bout some bloopers off your cameras?

I don't have much -- I've never owned a camera myself. But my in-laws did set up a feeder and a camera one year on on some land they own in southern Utah. They were hoping to get some deer and elk. Instead, they got lots and lots of turkeys, and 1 other frequent visitor. They ended up taking the feeder down...


















1 other year, we tried using a camera up behind my brothers house. We captured this stand-off:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

not the best "bloopers", I know. Let's see some of your bloopers off your cameras.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I had this little sequence happen a couple of years ago. Posted it before but this is a blooper. Was in the middle of nowhere Nebraska (closes town is 300 people) about 10 miles away and 2 miles from pavement.

Littlefoot exists.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The rare moment you are glad trail cameras are low resolution.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Build a ground blind near the sekret wallow, went back a week or so later to check the trailcam. When I got close I could see my entire blind was destroyed. I was furious! Who had snuck in on private property and tore up my blind?!?!?!?

Later I got home and saw this on the camera:










St00pid elk. :-?

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Those can't be stupid elk. They destroyed their adversary's hunting cover!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's a great one from earlier this year... crank up the sound:






-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

It turns out all of those years in elementary school doing under arm fake farting noises actually was practice for elk hunting.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

caddis8 said:


> I had this little sequence happen a couple of years ago. Posted it before but this is a blooper. Was in the middle of nowhere Nebraska (closes town is 300 people) about 10 miles away and 2 miles from pavement.
> 
> Littlefoot exists.


Couldn't you have put an alert on this first...OMG my retinas will forever be damaged


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> I had this little sequence happen a couple of years ago. Posted it before but this is a blooper. Was in the middle of nowhere Nebraska (closes town is 300 people) about 10 miles away and 2 miles from pavement.
> 
> Littlefoot exists.


What was PBH doing in Nebraska? Secret brook trout noodling lake?


----------

